# Tactical Tracking Operators Course



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The Upton Police Department will be hosting a Tactical Tracking Operators Course September 20-24th.

The course will be instructed by David Scott-Donelan a foremost authority on tactical tracking, and former member of the famed Rhodesian Selous Scouts.

This is an intensive 40 hour course which will teach officers how to safely, and effectively track fleeing criminals, or missing persons in an rural/wooded environment.

SWAT, SRT, or Special Ops officers all receive training on room, building, & vehicle clearing/searches but are seldom instructed in how to safely clear/search, and track a dangerous person in a large, open or wooded rural areas.

Class size is limited to 15 students. Point of contact is: Officer Michael Lupachini Upton Police Department 508-529-3200 
[email protected]


----------

